# Temp of water in bubble cloner



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 22, 2009)

What should the temp be in my bubble cloner for best results ??


----------



## HazeMe (Sep 22, 2009)

Try to keep it in the 75-80 range. 

HazeMe


----------



## K_l_t (Nov 15, 2009)

I read somewhere that 65 was the best temp for maximum oxygen level.  If your water iis 75 to 80 will airstones still put oxygen into the water? I am getting ready to use a bubble cloner and am wondering the same thing


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 15, 2009)

I never had luck with a bubble cloner. I sold it after 3 failed attempts.

Rockwool PH'd at 5.5, or jiffy pots ph'd at 6.0. Roots em everytime.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2009)

75f - 82f temps is where I try to keep mine at. Works great at those temps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

I  dont  worry  about  it..Its  in  My  veg  are  thats  78-82f  roots  in  11   days...i  got  rid of  my  rock wool:aok:


----------

